# Thorin Oakenshield



## A. E. Lowan (Jan 16, 2013)

So, ladies... after FINALLY getting around to seeing The Hobbit last night, does anyone else have a massive crush on Thorin???


----------



## Ireth (Jan 16, 2013)

Hmm... I'm more of a Kili fangirl myself. ^^


----------



## Sheilawisz (Jan 16, 2013)

I would choose to date Kili instead of Thorin any day of the week, but anyway, I want a boyfriend that is taller than me! XD!!


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Jan 16, 2013)

Oh, I will admit, Kili is very much a cutie (I sure wouldn't kick him out of bed for eating crackers)... but gimme a king any day of the week!    I always thought Aragorn was hotter than the very pretty Legolas.


----------



## Anders Ã„mting (Jan 17, 2013)

And GlÃ³in is forever alone.


----------



## Mindfire (Jan 17, 2013)

Anders Ã„mting said:


> And GlÃ³in is forever alone.



No... No he's not. He gets married. And has a son. You know, Gimli? Remember him? Lol


----------



## Sheilawisz (Jan 17, 2013)

Sure that Legolas is _handsome_, but Aragorn is _hot_ =)

What is the height of Kili or Thorin, by the way? If they are like 4' and I am 5'8'' we would look really awkward together. Vigo Mortensen _Aragorn_ is almost 6' so that would be perfect for me.

I always thought that it was really weird for Aragorn and Arwen to fall in love and get married, because they are from different species. Then, I learned that they are just different _races_, and that's alright... Aragorn should have married Eowyn anyway, she is much cooler than Arwen!!


----------



## Steerpike (Jan 17, 2013)

Sheilawisz said:


> I always thought that it was really weird for Aragorn and Arwen to fall in love and get married, because they are from different species. Then, I learned that they are just different _races_, and that's alright... Aragorn should have married Eowyn anyway, she is much cooler than Arwen!!



I like Eowyn better as well.


----------



## Mindfire (Jan 17, 2013)

Diagnosed wasn't really in love with Aragorn though, just with what she felt he represented. She was in love with Aragorn as a symbol and an idea, not a person.


----------



## Ireth (Jan 17, 2013)

Sheilawisz said:


> I always thought that it was really weird for Aragorn and Arwen to fall in love and get married, because they are from different species. Then, I learned that they are just different _races_, and that's alright... Aragorn should have married Eowyn anyway, she is much cooler than Arwen!!



I don't think Aragorn/Arwen as a couple is weird at all. Human/elf marriages have happened before, in their own bloodlines, no less. Tuor the human and Idril the elf married and had Earendil, Elrond's father -- also known as the elves' most beloved star, and he whose light was caught in the gift Galadriel gave to Frodo in Lothlorien. Even further back, the elven-king Thingol married a Maia, Melian, and had the famously beautiful Luthien as a daughter; she married Beren, a mortal, and their son Dior was Elrond's maternal grandfather. Beren and Luthien's relationship is echoed in Aragorn and Arwen; it's even said that Arwen is Luthien reborn, because of her great beauty.


----------



## Anders Ã„mting (Jan 17, 2013)

Sheilawisz said:


> I always thought that it was really weird for Aragorn and Arwen to fall in love and get married, because they are from different species. Then, I learned that they are just different _races_, and that's alright... Aragorn should have married Eowyn anyway, she is much cooler than Arwen!!



Arwen was actually partially human, and could kinda decide to become mortal. Hence the whole "I chose a mortal life" things she had going.

And Aragorn was like 87 years old, due to his Numenorean descent, and he seemed to hang out with elves all the time. He basically had way more in common with Arwen than he had with Eowyn, who from his perspective must have seemed like a little girl with a crush.


----------



## Reaver (Jan 17, 2013)

Sheilawisz said:


> Eowyn... she is much cooler than Arwen!!




While I agree that Eowyn is pretty awesome for beheading a nazgÃ»l and killing a Ringwraith, she's not nearly as badass as Arwen. I mean, can Eowyn do this?


----------



## Jess A (Jan 25, 2013)

Hmm...Aidan Turner (Kili) or Richard Armitage (Thorin) - that's an incredibly tough choice for me, think I better be selfish and go with both. Though Richard Armitage is a lot better looking in other shows he's done  Aidan Turner is also in _Being Human_ if anyone's interested.

I always preferred Aragorn over Legolas, though Orlando Bloom is very good looking with dark hair. Blonde...he just looks odd. And I wasn't in the teenage swoon-gang when LOTR first came out. Aragorn was just more manly.


----------



## lawrence (Jan 25, 2013)

My wife did comment on Thorin quite a bit after the movie! And she also liked Kili and Fili. I find it quite amusing, Kili is clearly the token pin-up, they didn't make him wear a big nose like all the others. I can just imagine to banter on set, between the actors! Kili also featured big in the battle moments, with his bow. They are setting him up to be a major player. Thorin as depicted in the film is head and shoulders - cough - above the others, a really excellent, flawed, hero. Though I do love all of them.


----------



## PlotHolio (Jan 31, 2013)

My mother refused to come to this movie with me because it didn't have Viggo Mortensen in it. She didn't know that Richard Armitage played a leading role. In fact, I purposely kept that information from her until after the movie.

I've never particularly liked dwarves or elves. Gimli was a fun character, but he wasn't enough to change my opinion. This movie did. My introduction to Tolkien was with Rankin/Bass's animated film with Orson Bean as Bilbo, so I never really thought much about Erebor until I saw this movie.

And just... wow. Erebor.

And Reaver, I liked Eowyn a lot more than Arwen. There's just something about her that seems bad*** even when she's not stabbing Angmar in the face, and I am really not a big fan of elves.


----------

